# Truma Regulator Failure...again Hymer B544 2007



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

Presently on a two week tour of Belgium. Whilst at Camping Memling in Brugges my gas hob slowly died. First I thought the bottle had gone but it wasn't. The dreaded regulator had blocked. This reg is only 15 months old. I stripped off the hose and low pressure connection and checked for anything obvious. There was a slight oily coating between the high pressure hose and the regulator but the filter was clean. I found a motorhome service and hire garage in Brugges. He had no regulators but could order me one but it would be a few days. Plan B was to remove one from a hire motorhome which wasn't due out for another week. We plumbed for this. The reg looked the same except for a green button on the side which is the secumotion type which can be left on whilst driving. When I got back to my van I couldn't believe that the outlet was 10mm not 8mm. Disaster. I refitted my old one and unbelievably it worked.. for half a day. Without gas I couldn't use the fridge on aires. Comparing the new reg to my own the low pressure boss looked an identical size so I removed the 10mm low pressure connection and fitted my 8 mm off the blocked reg. LPG gas thread sealer applied and the reg fitted and leak tested and all is ok. On reading the blurb on the Truma website it states that secumotion regs cannot be retro fitted. Mine seems to work ok. Has anyone any comments. On my return to UK next week I intend to purchase a Gaslow reg which has a five year warranty and either keep it as a spare or replace the truma and have that as backup.
I didn't carry a spare as I thought lightening never strikes twice. 
Samsung


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

samsung said:


> On my return to UK next week I intend to purchase a Gaslow reg which has a five year warranty and either keep it as a spare or replace the truma and have that as backup.


That sounds like a very good idea. I haven't had a failure (yet  ) but Sod's law would strike in deepest rural France on a Saturday night before a Bank Holiday :roll:

Thanks for posting your experiences.

Regulator is only £20 from ODB >> CLICK <<

Gerald


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> samsung said:
> 
> 
> > On my return to UK next week I intend to purchase a Gaslow reg which has a five year warranty and either keep it as a spare or replace the truma and have that as backup.
> ...


Thanks Gerald. I paid alot more than £20 for the secumotion second hand one but needs must. I think I will also change from rubber to stainless steel hose just in case.
Thanks again


----------

